# It's a girl!!!!



## jele123

I did a thread on here in April as I was scared of my reaction if I had a third boy.. Well we went for an early scan yesterday and she's a girl!! Im getting my princess I'm over the moon.. My pregnancies have all been identical so far no morning sickness. The only difference is i craved ice with the boys and im craving sweet things with my girl..
Hope you all get your preference x x x


----------



## Baby321

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Yay!! :happydance: Congrats and enjoy all the pink shopping!!


----------



## mummystheword

Congrats x


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

congrats babe xx


----------



## chetnaz

Aww congrats hunny. I kow just how you feel. I have three boys too, and found out on Wednesday that this baby is a girl! I'm so happy, but also scared that they got it wrong and that they'll tell me it's actually a boy at the 20 week scan. Do you have this fear too? I'm also finding it so strange being in the girl sections in shops. I almost feel like a fraud, like I don't belong there. Lol.


----------



## jele123

I've been buying blue for 5 years and now I'm buying pink its so strange.. I am scared they got it wrong but the sonographer spent 30 minutes looking from different angles, she made me move, cough and laugh so she'd have a little wriggle.. I'm sure it's a girl, the lady couldn't see no boys bits whatsoever..x


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## JasperJoe

jele123 said:


> I did a thread on here in April as I was scared of my reaction if I had a third boy.. Well we went for an early scan yesterday and she's a girl!! Im getting my princess I'm over the moon.. My pregnancies have all been identical so far no morning sickness. The only difference is i craved ice with the boys and im craving sweet things with my girl..
> Hope you all get your preference x x x

did you feel any different to when you were carrying the boys? or were you totally shocked? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Happy for you! :D :flow:


----------



## jele123

JasperJoe said:


> jele123 said:
> 
> 
> I did a thread on here in April as I was scared of my reaction if I had a third boy.. Well we went for an early scan yesterday and she's a girl!! Im getting my princess I'm over the moon.. My pregnancies have all been identical so far no morning sickness. The only difference is i craved ice with the boys and im craving sweet things with my girl..
> Hope you all get your preference x x x
> 
> did you feel any different to when you were carrying the boys? or were you totally shocked? xxClick to expand...

Everything is exactly the same apart from cravings.. I must just have good pregnancies I'm very lucky  x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## katealim

Congrats!


----------



## Gwizz

Huge congrats!!

I also had very good pregnancies with my two boys, no sickness etc ... still up in the air whether to try one more time and see if I can complete the set with a little girl! .... :/


----------



## LittleLady04

Congratulations hun :flower:


----------



## Lubbird

Aww yay congratulations!


----------



## ds0910

Awww congrats!:happydance:


----------

